# face rash after change in milk?



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi all

Just wondered if anyone had had any experience of this? Heather changed milk about a fortnight ago from aptamil 2 to 3- she's had a few minor blotches on her face but since monday its been a full blown red rash on both cheeks and chin.
Could this be connected to changing milk? rash isn't anywhere else and she's not off colour, no temperature or off food

help!

love Rachel x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I wouldn't have thought it was the milk TBH but more to do with the warmer weather? DS lost his milk spots on his nose but now is really spotty over his cheeks & it's creeping down to his neck & chest  HV said it was a combination of his skin getting used to producing oil & the heat.

I'd ask your GP or HV though just to be sure as I know it's worrying


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi

she may have thrush in the mouth which cancause a rash on the face and getting thrush often happens when you chnage milk. If her tongue is very white coated as it the roof of her mouth this would suggest thrush and explain the rash.

just a possibility?

Fran


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

just to update- after I posted, the wee girl exploded and lets just say the contents of her nappy were all colours of the rainbow!   However there was quite a bit of very hard poo in there- which makes me think the stage 3 is not right for her as theres too much iron, making her constipated.
Have been putting witch hazel on face and it is slowly improving- but by chance or coincidence a huge top tooth is starting to poke through!
We are back on stage 2 milk and got 3 teeth now!
thanks girls
love Rachel x


----------

